# northwest georgia private land to lease



## shootpse (Mar 2, 2012)

i know its short notice but me and my brother decided to hunt georgia again this year and are looking to lease land for spring turkey hunting only in northwest georgia near La Fayette and surrounding national forest lands.please pm with location and description of land.willing to pay good $ for a few weeks of hunting opportunity.thanks Tim J


----------

